# Led Power Distribution Wire is Correct ?



## kaanair (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello,

I would like to add some street lights on my small diorama and found a tiny power distribution board for LEDs. One distribution can support 28 lights.
The point is can I use my track feed power which is output from the Piko SmartControl system without an external 12v power supply? I explained this diagram clearly.









Or are you recommend any switch decoder with suitable this Piko control system?
Thank you
Kaan
My personal model car and train blog website Mini Cult. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Whether you can or should is two different things. Yes, you can run track power to the distribution board, but the current use cuts into your available power for locomotives.

I would use an external supply and leave the controller power for the locomotives.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

So, sure, you can do that, and if you have plenty of power to bleed out here and there, by all means, do what is expedient and what meets your aims....to get some power to several LEDS. For those whose system only throughputs something like 3 amps, which is where most starter sets end, drawing power to run other items from the main bus is sometimes counterproductive. You'd be better off putting one of those 6 unused 'wall warts' to work that you keep in a drawer or in a bag in the garage.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can read the various threads of modelers who run 
into electrical problems on their layouts...locating these
causes can be a royal pain. Connecting lights and other
accessories to Track power increases likely problems
dramatically. Track power should be ONLY for trains.
You can get a used DC power pack for a trifle.
Small wall warts are everywhere...look at the required
label for OUTPUT AC or DC...and voltage. Use
them for lights or train accessories such as turnout control.

And be glad you did when things go wrong.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, using track power seems so easy, but why screw around with the the power and signals that are going to your locomotives? That's the reason I trashed my switch-its for turnout control in favor of the Digitrax ds74's and wall warts. It's just not worth messing with that track power!


----------



## kaanair (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm gonna use an external supply for extra parts. As you are considering me may gonna trash my control if I did wrong things. So I will consider your recommendations. Thank you for all your reply.


----------

